
Dark Web Market Disappears, Users Migrate in Panic, Circle of Life Continues - ryan_j_naughton
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/dark-web-market-disappears-users-migrate-in-panic-circle-of-life-continues
======
ryan_j_naughton
Considering their wallets are untouched, it doesn't appear to be an exit scam
or a hacker stealing their coins.

One possibility: Owner was arrested through blockchain analysis.

Redditor's Evidence/Theory:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/4fiy1g/this...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/4fiy1g/this_is_why_ive_been_saying_that_nucleus_owner/)

